# Age is Just a Number



## Jackie22 (Apr 29, 2016)

I like number 11...

http://www.boredpanda.com/stylish-seniors-advanced-style-older-and-wiser-ari-seth-cohen/


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 29, 2016)

Aha! The numbers have changed from the first time I looked.    I like the *new* 11 (jeans and white blouse), without the high heels.  And I'd like to look like the woman in that picture (and 9).


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 29, 2016)

Cool. But what's with the huge ugly glasses?


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 29, 2016)

I think large glasses, and eyeglasses in general, are coming back in style.  Although maybe not *that* large.     Better for multifocal lenses.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 29, 2016)

I like number two, although I prefer dresses. I have some embroidered Indian dresses. Love them. I am going to try some hair chalk, not blue though.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 29, 2016)

#1 and #12 for me - I'm still a jeans and shirt/t-shirt kind of girl.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 29, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> I think large glasses, and eyeglasses in general, are coming back in style.  Although maybe not *that* large.     Better for multifocal lenses.



Good thing I'm not a slave to style. I'll stick with my rimless frames.


----------



## Jackie22 (Apr 29, 2016)

Hey...they did change the numbers...anyway my pick is the blond in jeans and white shirt...agree, Annie, the glasses are somewhat over-the-top.


----------



## bulgyone (May 3, 2016)

The legs on number 6 are nice, but not the face, I do like number 4


----------



## ndynt (May 3, 2016)

8 and 11....minus the tights and shoes.


----------



## Shalimar (May 3, 2016)

The lady in 11 is fierce. She reminds me of the great designer Schiaparelli, still elegantly edgy at ninety! I want to be her when I grow up.


----------

